# Aqualifter for Nano Tank



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, very stylish. I'm interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Very trendy looking indeed! Is that "skimmer" from the thing a dentist uses to suck the life out of your mouth? If not, what is it?

Thanks!


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

jhoetzl said:


> Very trendy looking indeed! Is that "skimmer" from the thing a dentist uses to suck the life out of your mouth? If not, what is it?
> 
> Thanks!


That's called 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

The skimmer head was made of a broken check value. I cut off one side and made a few slots to allow water pass through.


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

THATS AWESOME!! I love it. Just need to hide the DIY CO2 bottle a bit. :thumbsup: 

KILLER JOB!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice, good effort and very clean looking!


----------

